# Η ετυμολογία τής λέξης «πομόνα»



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2011)

Σχεδόν όλοι μας ξέρουμε τι είναι η _*πομόνα*_ και πού χρησιμοποιείται, αλλά όποιο λεξικό κι αν ανοίξουμε θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι η ετυμολογία τής λέξης παραμένει άγνωστη: Το ΛΚΝ αναφέρει [σήμα κατατ.(;)] και το ΕΛΝΕΓ [αγν. ετύμου, ίσως εμπορικό σήμα]. Για να καλύψουμε κι εκείνους που αγνοούν τις πομόνες, να εξηγήσουμε ότι η επίσημη ονομασία τους είναι «αντλίες βαθέων φρεάτων» και πως πρόκειται για αξονικές στροβιλαντλίες που χρησιμοποιούνται για άντληση ικανής παροχής από ικανό βάθος και κυρίως για άρδευση.

Παρακινημένοι από τη σύμπνοια που επιδεικνύουν ΛΚΝ και ΕΛΝΕΓ πως το πιθανότερο έτυμον βρίσκεται σε κάποιο εμπορικό σήμα, αρχίζουμε την αναζήτησή μας. Αμέσως ανακαλύπτουμε ότι υπάρχει μια αυστραλέζικη εταιρεία με την επωνυμία Pomona Pumps, και μάλιστα έχει ιδρυθεί το 1942 κι ασχολείται με την κατασκευή αρδευτικών αντλιών — και ακριβώς των αντλιών που εμείς ονομάζουμε πομόνες: http://www.pomonapumps.com.au/vertical.html. Ωστόσο, δεν μπορούμε παρά να διαπιστώσουμε την ύπαρξη ορισμένων προβλημάτων αν θελήσουμε να υιοθετήσουμε την επωνυμία τής συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας για έτυμον της _πομόνας_: Μπορεί η εταιρεία να είναι αρκετά παλιά (ηλικίας σχεδόν 70 ετών), αλλά βρίσκεται στην άλλη άκρη τού κόσμου και θα ήταν πολύ τραβηγμένο να θεωρήσουμε ότι οι δικές της αντλίες ήρθαν πρώτες (αν ποτέ ήρθαν) στη χώρα μας και εδραιώθηκαν συνεκδοχικά ώστε να δηλώνουν τη συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία προϊόντων. Άλλωστε ακόμη και σήμερα στον ιστότοπο της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας αναφέρεται η δραστηριοποίησή της αποκλειστικά στην Αυστραλία (είναι βέβαιο πως αν είχε επεκταθεί στην Ευρώπη θα το τόνιζε ιδιαίτερα) και δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία για εισαγωγέα ή τοπικό αντιπρόσωπο στην Ελλάδα.

Κατόπιν αυτού, είμαστε λοιπόν αναγκασμένοι να συνεχίσουμε την αναζήτηση. Επόμενος σταθμός είναι η σειρά Pomona τής δανέζικης εταιρείας Grundfos. Κι αυτές οι αντλίες χρησιμοποιούνται για απάντληση υδάτων, για άρδευση και για παροχή νερού σε γεωργικές εκμεταλλεύσεις. Επίσης, η Grundfos είναι ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους κατασκευαστές αντλιών παγκοσμίως (16.000.000 μονάδες ετησίως) και ιδρύθηκε το 1945 (οπότε είναι κι αυτή αρκούντως παλιά: άνω των 65 ετών). Συν τοις άλλοις είναι δε και εταιρεία ευρωπαϊκή, με παρουσία στην Ελλάδα, οπότε είναι ευκολότερο να υποθέσουμε ότι μέσω αυτής έγινε γνωστή η ονομασία _pomona_ για τις πομόνες. Ωστόσο και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση προσκρούουμε σε ένα αντικειμενικό πρόβλημα: Η Pomona τής Grundfos δεν είναι η αξονική στροβιλαντλία που έχουμε μάθει να αποκαλούμε _πομόνα_ στα ελληνικά (βλ. προσπέκτους).

Στο σημείο αυτό καλό είναι να κάνουμε μια στάση και να ανασυγκροτήσουμε τη σκέψη μας, εξετάζοντας και την ανάγκη ενδεχομένως για μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση. Συμπυκνώνοντας σε λιγοστές λέξεις την έρευνα που διενήργησα, μπορώ να πω πολύ απλά ότι η αναζήτηση γενικότερα για _pomona pumps_ (έτσι, στα αγγλικά) φέρνει πολυάριθμα ευρήματα, που όλα τους έχουν να κάνουν με υποβρύχιες, εμβαπτιζόμενες, πολυβάθμιες, κατακόρυφες, αξονικές, αρδευτικές ή γεωτρητικές αντλίες. Δεν μπορεί λοιπόν, υπάρχει κάποιος κοινός παράγοντας από τον οποίον εκπορεύεται το ότι όλες αυτές οι αντλίες με κάποιον τρόπο σχετίζονται με τον χαρακτηρισμό _pomona_. Και, μόλις ανακαλύψουμε αυτόν τον κοινό παρανομαστή, θα έχουμε κατ' ουσίαν ξεκλειδώσει το μυστικό τής ετυμολογίας και του ελληνικού όρου.

Μια καλή πηγή για να αντλήσουμε (pun intended) στοιχεία είναι τα Google Books. Αρχικά διαβάζουμε στο _Early Pomona_ τού Mickey Gallivan (Historical Society of Pomona Valley), σελ. 9-10:
Entrepreneurial leadership and innovation allowed Pomona to lead the valley in all major categories for many decades. The long-distance transmission of electricity, use of alternating current, the first semi-automatic switchboard west of the Mississippi, direct distance dialing, and the first aluminum ladder all began in Pomona. *The Pomona pump, which allowed liquids to be transported to the surface, is credited with preventing more starvation in the world than any other single device and was invented and manufactured in Pomona. The Pomona Pump Company's water-lubricated design later revolutionized deep well pumping.*​Ένα άλλο αξιοσημείωτο στοιχείο είναι ότι στα Google Books αναφέρονται και κατάλογοι καθώς και εγχειρίδια για αντλίες τύπου πομόνας, κατασκευής τής Pomona Pump Co. (εδώ μιλάμε για την αρχική, αμερικανική εταιρεία, κι όχι για την αυστραλέζικη που προαναφέραμε), που χρονολογούνται από τις δεκαετίες 1920 & 1930 και αποδεικνύουν ότι ήδη εκείνη την εποχή ήταν πλήρως ανεπτυγμένη η δραστηριοποίηση της τοπικής βιομηχανίας στην κατασκευή πομονών. Το δε _Virginia Municipal Review _αναφέρει υμνητικά εν έτει 1935: «*Pomona engineering skill has met and solved every conceivable problem involving the delivery of water out of a well.* Industrially, municipally and agriculturally, Pomona experience is comprehensive and exhaustive. Every out-of-the-ordinary condition has been carefully studied and then satisfied by straightforward engineering.[...] Pomona leadership is admitted — by imitation. *But only Pomona can build a Pomona Pump.*» Πλήθος άλλα δημοσιεύματα, ιδίως σε εξειδικευμένα περιοδικά των δεκαετιών 1930 & 1940 σχετικά με τη μηχανολογία, την τεχνολογία, την υδραυλική, τις εξορύξεις κλπ μνημονεύουν ονομαστικά τις αντλίες βαθέων φρεάτων τής Pomona Pump Co. και τις καθιστούν συνώνυμες με τον όρο _pomona pump_.

Κι έτσι έρχεται στην επιφάνεια, σαν το νερό που άοκνα και πεισματάρικα τραβάνε στον κάμπο οι πομόνες, και η ουσία τού πράγματος από ετυμολογική άποψη: Στα τέλη τού 19ου και τις αρχές τού 20ού αι., στην Πομόνα τής Καλιφόρνιας, οι μηχανικοί που ασχολήθηκαν με την επίλυση του προβλήματος έλλειψης επαρκών ποσοτήτων νερού στην περιοχή ανέπτυξαν και τελειοποίησαν έναν τύπο στροβιλαντλίας που επέτρεπε την αποτελεσματική άντληση από μεγάλα βάθη. Η τοπική εταιρεία κατασκευής αυτών των αντλιών έφερε περήφανα το όνομα της περιοχής όπου αυτές γεννήθηκαν: The Pomona Pump Company. Γρήγορα το όνομα _pomona_ έγινε συνώνυμο της ποιοτικής αντλίας γεώτρησης κι αργότερα κάθε αντλίας αυτού τού τύπου, αρχικά στις ΗΠΑ και κατόπιν στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της Ελλάδας (κάτι αντίστοιχο με ονομασία προέλευσης σαν τη σαμπάνια, μόνο που σε αυτήν την περίπτωση οι φυσαλίδες προκύπτουν από σπηλαίωση στα πτερύγια της στροβιλαντλίας, αν με νιώθετε τι εννοώ) — γι' αυτό και άλλοι κατασκευαστές όπου γης με την πρώτη ευκαιρία υιοθέτησαν την ονομασία _πομόνα _και για τα δικά τους προϊόντα. Έχουμε λοιπόν εδώ άλλη μια περίπτωση όπως και με τη λέξη _ζέρσεϊ_, όπου ένας τόπος αποτελεί το έτυμον ενός αντικειμένου, λόγω αρχικής από εκεί προέλευσης.

Όμως το ετυμολογικό ταξίδι δεν σταματάει εδώ: Η περιοχή Πομόνα ονομάστηκε έτσι προς τιμή τής ρωμαϊκής θεότητας Pomona (λατ. Pōmōna), όνομα το οποίο προέρχεται από το λατ. pōmus / pōmum "οπωροφόρο δέντρο | φρούτο" (από τη λέξη αυτήν έχει προέλθει το γαλλ. _pomme_ και, έπειτα από κάποια περιπλάνηση, και το δικό μας _πομιντόρι_ αλλά και η _πομάδα_). Είναι για μένα γοητευτικό που η ρωμαϊκή θεότητα Πομόνα, προστάτιδα των οπωρών και των οπωροκήπων, έχει σήμερα μετεμψυχωθεί —με τη βοήθεια και της τεχνολογίας— σε ζωοδότρα δύναμη (μέσω της άρδευσης) για τις οπωροκαλλιέργειες.

Η παλαιότερη γραφή τής ρωμαϊκής αυτής θεότητας είναι _Πομώνα_ (έτσι στον Πάπυρο, και β' τύπος στη ΜΑΕ), και δεν είναι λίγοι όσοι γράφουν *πομώνα* και την αντλία. Βέβαια, τα λεξικά τής λατινικής γράφουν την Πομόνα με μακρά αμφότερα τα ο (δηλ. Pōmōna), οπότε δεν ξέρω μήπως θα έστεκε και γραφή Πωμώνα (κάποιοι ελάχιστοι γράφουν έτσι και την αντλία).

Κάπου εδώ τελειώνει το ταξίδι μας στους υδροφόρους ορίζοντες της ετυμολογίας. Σίγουρα είναι συναρπαστικό για κάθε εραστή τής γλώσσας, αλλά γεμίζει πολύ περισσότερο όποιον έχει δει από κοντά πομόνα να δουλεύει ακάθεκτη κάτω απ' τον αδυσώπητο αυγουστιάτικο ήλιο. Έτσι σου 'ρχεται να παρετυμολογήσεις τη λέξη που περιγράφει αυτόν τον ακαταπόνητο εργάτη τού κάμπου από την _υπομονή_, και δεν θα 'χες και πολύ άδικο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2011)

Τι ωραία ιστορία (και πόσο καλογραμμένη)! 

Ακόμα κι ο παλιός Δρανδάκης γράφει για την αμερικάνικη πόλη στο λήμμα _Πομώνα_ (ο Πάπυρος την έχει σε ένα σαχλό _Πομόουνα_ — ευτυχώς η Αριζόνα τη γλίτωσε): «Κηπούπολις εν Καλιφορνία [...] Κείται εις έδαφος έρημον πριν, γινόμενον ευφορώτατον, χάρις εις τεχνητήν άρδευσιν, με άφθονον παραγωγήν οπωρών».


----------



## sarant (Mar 2, 2011)

Πολύ καλογραμμένη ιστορία! Μπράβο!

(Άραγε, ένας παλιός Πομώνης της ΑΕΚ, να ετυμολογείται από εκεί; )

Πώς βάζουμε εκείνο το σηματάκι που δείχνει ενθουσιασμό από ένα άρθρο; Ή πρέπει να το αναδημοσιεύσω για να το δηλώσω; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2011)

sarant said:


> Πώς βάζουμε εκείνο το σηματάκι που δείχνει ενθουσιασμό από ένα άρθρο; Ή πρέπει να το αναδημοσιεύσω για να το δηλώσω; :)



Κοινόχρηστες εικόνες, εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2011)

sarant said:


> Πώς βάζουμε εκείνο το σηματάκι που δείχνει ενθουσιασμό από ένα άρθρο; Ή πρέπει να το αναδημοσιεύσω για να το δηλώσω; :)


Το δήλωσα εγώ :) Φαντάσου, με κατάφερε και διάβασα ολόκληρο άρθρο για την αντλία, και μάλιστα με τόσο ενδιαφέρον! Να του βάλω και κανένα αστεράκι, ή θα είναι overkill;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2011)

Να προσθέσω κάτι που είδα στο γερμανικό λήμμα της βίκι για τη θεά Πομόνα και περιέργως δεν υπάρχει στο αντίστοιχο αγγλικό:

_Η ρωμαϊκή γιορτή του θερισμού, το φθινόπωρο, ονομαζόταν από τη θεά Πομόνα. Οι Ρωμαίοι μέτεφεραν αυτή τη γιορτή στη Βρετανία, όπου συνεορταζόταν με την κελτική γιορτή Samhain (Σαουίν) και αργότερα μετασχηματίστηκε από τους χριστιανούς στο Halloween._

Όμως, το άρθρο στην αγγλική γουίκι για το πιο πάνω Σαουίν, (που παρεμπ, προσφέρει εξαιρετικά ετυμολογικά ταξίδια --κάπου συνδέει αυτό το _Σαουίν_ μέχρι και με το ΙΕ ξαδελφάκι του, τον _χειμώνα_) συνδέει την κελτική γιορτή με παράλληλη ρωμαϊκή γιορτή τους τα _Λεμούρια_ ή Λεμουράλια (γιορτή που συνδεόταν κατά τον Οβίδιο με τους μυθικούς ιδρυτές της Ρώμης, Ρωμύλο και Ρώμο).

Επομένως, η σύνδεση που παρουσιάζεται στη γερμανική βίκη δεν φαίνεται ασφαλής.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 2, 2011)

Ζαζ, έξοχο!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2011)

Έντυπο το οποίο περιγράφει (στις σελ. 4-5) την ίδρυση της Pomona Pump Co. εν έτει 1902: http://www.charlesmoore2.com/gs/handler/getmediaobject.ashx?nOdrUpVekd75Lez%2FVdl91EOp%2B3qe3cGdka4Te7bgCicYW%2FIsg28wDrPyhbSoUH9y8ypntG710JqCLhL4a9gnEZ4qZwEqi1gkykRmez1Vm9kZHXs33YMItdJ5xwVUCn3LUv9YeQADN7I%2BhM1mGVQQrYkrrEnVEK2dgcb5RvLs4%2FKJgMcID%2BYLebHwYhbI%2Fu1SMWac32cB%2FkUN%2Fc0mbuB2Ig%3D%3D. Ευχαριστώ θερμά τον Dr Moshe που το έθεσε υπόψη μου.


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2011)

Παρότι ένας από τους αντίχειρες αποπάνω ανήκει σε μένα, θέλω να εκφράσω και χωριστά τον θαυμασμό μου, τόσο για το εύρημα όσο για τον εξαιρετικό τρόπο που μας το παρουσίασες, Ζαζ! :)

Κι επειδή μας μύησες στην Πομόνα, την πομόνα και τη σχέση τους, ορίστε κάτι άλλο, άσχετο με αντλίες (αν και έχει τουλάχιστον αντλία καυσίμου, αχόρταγη), στην Πομόνα όμως και αυτό. 
With this baby, you'll need a gas pump every few miles. 





 
Σφαίρα ο Ζαζ, ακόμη και χωρίς τη μοτοσικλέτα. Τελικά, τόσα χρόνια γυμναστικής του ζαζουλόγατου έπιασαν τόπο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Tapioco (Mar 3, 2011)

Συγχαρητήρια κι ευχαριστώ!
Προέρχομαι από ένα καμποχώρι, όπου είχαμε πολλές πομόνες, και ανέκαθεν αναρωτιόμουνα από που προέρχεται αυτή η λέξη.

...όλα από κάπου προέρχονται


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2012)

Και η σχετική ετυμολογική πληροφορία στη τελευταία έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ (2012):
*πομόνα *< αγγλ. Pomona, εμπορική ονομασία, από αμερ. εταρεία κατασκευής αντλιών​Δυστυχώς περιορίζεται στο επιφανειακότατα προφανές, χωρίς να αντλήσει κάτι από το βάθος της ιστορίας της λέξης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2012)

Δεν πειράζει Ζαζ. Η περιγραφή και η αναγνώριση βρίσκονται εδώ!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 28, 2012)

Και για άντληση αισθητικής απόλαυσης, μια Μόννα Πομόνα. Του Ντάντε Γκάμπριελ Ροσέτι, αυτή.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 29, 2012)

Εξαιρετική δουλειά! :up:
Μου άρεσε ο παραλληλισμός και το ευφυές σχόλιο με τη σαμπάνια, με αφορμή ένα πρόσφατο ντοκιμαντέρ περί ονομασιών προϊόντων.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Και η σχετική ετυμολογική πληροφορία στη τελευταία έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ (2012):*πομόνα *< αγγλ. Pomona, εμπορική ονομασία, από αμερ. εταρεία κατασκευής αντλιών​Δυστυχώς περιορίζεται στο επιφανειακότατα προφανές, χωρίς να αντλήσει κάτι από το βάθος της ιστορίας της λέξης.


Κι ακόμη πιο μίζερο στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα το ΧΛΝΓ, δεν παραθέτει την παραμικρή ετυμολογική πληροφορία για τη λ. _πομόνα_...


----------



## Earion (Jul 11, 2017)

Περιοδικό _Εργασία_, έτος 4, τεύχ. 157 (1 Ιανουαρίου 1934), σ. 36.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2017)

Εξαιρετικό εύρημα, Earion! :upz:


----------

